# Depth finders/gps combo's



## jscharrer (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone have any they are interested in selling?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I saw earlier this week Iowa Dave on OGF had a Lowrance up for sale in the OGF Marketplace.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I am seriously thinking on selling my 2yr old Lowrance unit it is the Elite 5
I am going to upgrade this year.
Send me a pm if you are interested.
Thanks,
Jim


----------

